# Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?



## ray (26. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich überlege gerade mein 718 mit der GPS Antenne von Humminbird aufzurüsten - nur leider gibt die Bedienungsanleitung nicht sehr viel Aufschluss was ich damit dann wirklich anfangen kann.

Ich möchte Untiefen und interessante Stellen auf der Ostsee markieren und wenn ich damit im Notfall auch noch zum Ufer zurückfinden könnte wäre das super...

Leider hab ich nur eine englische Bedienungsanleitung bekommen, wo überhaupt nichts über die genauen GPS Funktionen drinsteht und eine deutsche die aber die gesamte 700er Serie beschreibt - da kann ich mir an zwei Fingern abzählen, dass das kleinste Gerät nicht soviel kann wie beschrieben.

Und es gibt auch noch zwei verschiedene Versionen der Antenne, vermutlich unterschiedlich Leistungsstark - aber was brauche ich?

Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Markus18 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Hab die "gute" Antenne am 718 und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Zurück zum Ausgangspunkt kannst du dich führen lassen und Stellen markiere geht auch.
So wie ich das sehe, geht alles, was bei mir in der mitgelieferten Beschreibung steht.


----------



## sven21 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Die kleinere Antenne sollte genügen!

Lies auch mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176696

Von den Funktionen her, denke ich mal wird es mit dem 727 vergleichbar sein. 

Kannst per Software am PC Koordinaten in den FS einfügen oder auch vom FS abgespeicherte Stellen/Koordinaten auslesen, dafür wird aber das PC Kabel benötigt.

Glaube Koordinaten kann man auch direkt am Gerät eingeben, kann es aber nicht 100% sagen, da ich das Gerät nicht hier habe.

Kannst Stellen (HotSpots) markieren und abspeichern, so, dass Du immer wieder zurück findest |supergri  
Die zurückgelegte Route wird auf dem Display aufgezeichnet.

Ansonsten gibt es:

Ein elektronisches Logbuch (Tour-Dauer, zurückgelegte KM, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit)
elektronischer Kompass, Geschwindigkeitsanzeige, eine Uhr :q.


Ob man auch eine kleine Karte einspielen kann habe ich noch nicht rausfinden können. #c

Für mich hat es sich auf der Ostsee bis jetzt gelohnt und möchte die GPS-Funktionen nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Eismann (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein kleines Garmin Farb-GPS zugelegt. Da die Verbindung mit dem 718 ein Parallelanschluss sein muss, die meisten modernen GPS-Geräte aber lediglich einen USB-Anschluss besitzen, habe ich mich für ein besseres GPS-Gerät entschieden und auf ene Verbindung mit dem Lot verzichtet. Alle Funktionen kannst Du mit dem Hand-GPS durchführen. Bei Open-Source-Map gibts sogar noch Karten umsonst.
Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## ray (27. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Ist doch immer wieder schön, so kompetente Hilfe zu bekommen - DANKE 

Also ich hab mir nun die kleine GPS Antenne bestellt, bin schon gespannt!

Ich habe Anfangs noch den SD Karten Slot für Karten gesucht, bis ich dann von der vorinstallierten Weltkarte gelesen habe...
Das sollte für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichen.

Über ein extra Hand-GPS hab ich auch nachgedacht, aber da ich hauptsächlich mit nem Kajak unterwegs bin, finde ich es besser alles in einem Gerät zu haben und nicht noch mehr mitzuschleppen.

Bleibt noch die Frage ob man die Karte auch ohne SD-Slot ändern kann...


----------



## Markus18 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Vorinstallierte Weltkarte?
Weiß ich nix von.
Karte ändern (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) wäre mir auch neu #d


----------



## sven21 (28. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*



Markus18 schrieb:


> Vorinstallierte Weltkarte?
> Weiß ich nix von.
> Karte ändern (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) wäre mir auch neu #d


Eine Karte habe ich bei mir auch nicht, zumindest wird mir für den Bereich Eckernförder Bucht/ Kieler Förde nix grafisch dargestellt!#c

Ps. habe den HB-727


----------



## Eismann (28. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Das Humminbird 718/728 besitzt keine Kartenfunktion. Navigation nur nach Koordinaten. Es gibt eine einfache graphische Darstellung.

Gruß,

Eismann


----------



## ray (28. August 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 718 + GPS Antenne - was kann es?*

Schade, also doch keine Karte - hatte ich halt angenommen, weil in der Beschreibung steht:
"Einige Modelle kommen mit einer vorinstallierten Weltkarte, die im Lieferumfang enthalten ist."

Na, mal schauen...


----------

